# As It Happened: Kessler vs Magee, Barker vs Hope, DeGale vs Zuniga (+ more) Updates & Discussion



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Please use spoiler tags for any fights that may have happened but haven't yet been televised. Thanks.

*Tonight's Schedule*

*Sky Sports*
from 8 pm: Kal Yafai vs Jorge Perez
est 8:30 pm: John Ryder vs Eamonn O'Kane
est 9:30 pm: Darren Barker vs Kerry Hope
Also could show: Erick Ochieng vs Max Maxwell and/or Carson Jones vs Dean Byrne between fights.
est 10:45 pm: Mikkel Kessler vs Brian Magee

*Channel 5*
from 10 pm: James DeGale vs Fulgencio Zuniga
Also showing: Kid Galahad vs Ivan Ruiz Morote and Chris Eubank Jr vs Olegs Fedotovs


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky Sports just starting up now :bbb


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Woo hoo


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR DARREN


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet, all settled in with a pile of beers looking forward to this (after X Factor of course)


Hypothetically, should I have a host of different,... tv's to watch the Sky boxing on.. which ... tv .. might someone say was best to watch it on..



....tv...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Carl Froch says he's spoken to Mikkel Kessler ahead of this fight and apparently he still seems keen on coming over the England next summer. Here's hoping.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Carl Froch says he's spoken to Mikkel Kessler ahead of this fight and apparently he still seems keen on coming over the England next summer. Here's hoping.


Yeah that will be amazing

I didn't know they were mates, haha that's quality


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Sweet, all settled in with a pile of beers looking forward to this (after X Factor of course)
> 
> Hypothetically, should I have a host of different,... tv's to watch the Sky boxing on.. which ... tv .. might someone say was best to watch it on..
> 
> ....tv...


This is probably the most swagged out post ever and makes me want to leave my socialist world and just become a king who robs tv's and oil off people and lounges round all day drinking beer and getting my dick sucked by other people's wives watching X factor and boxing and eastenders


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bodyshot KO coming up...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> This is probably the most swagged out post ever and makes me want to leave my socialist world and just become a king who robs tv's and oil off people and lounges round all day drinking beer and getting my dick sucked by other people's wives watching X factor and boxing and eastenders


Have I got you on Facebook or something? You're practica;;y quoting my status plans for the evening


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 1: Yafai boxing well early on. Mixing up attacks to head and body, while keeping a high-guard. He looks the quicker of the two as he chases down Perez who gets on his bike trying to circle Yafai. Yafai lands a few vicious left hooks to the body in the final seconds of the round to floor the Spaniard. 10-8 Yafai.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Have I got you on Facebook or something? You're practica;;y quoting my status plans for the evening


I am you

Doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo

(Twilight zone)


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

These body shots are carnage


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 2: Yafai starts the 2nd round strong, hurting his opponent once more to the body. Perez tucks up well and bravely fights on while trying to throw back. Yafai keeping his hands high and blocks most of Perez's attacks while coming back with the sharper, quicker shots. Perez closes the round by working his opponent's body himself but it's not enough to earn him the round. 10-9 (20-17) Yafai.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 3: More of the same in the 3rd as Perez once again shows his toughness. Yafai starts to land some heavy shots half way through the round which rock back the head of Perez. He's all over the place and referee Mark Green rightly stops the fight. Yafai wins via 3rd round TKO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Teeto

How come you're posting in here tonight, I never see you posting in RbR's. :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kal Yafai says he's not too impressed with his performance tonight. Feels he needs to improve his defence a little bit but he's planning to take on some of the top bantamweights next year. "I'm only a novice with 6 fights. It'll come."

Eddie Hearn says he's going to top a Prizefighter bill in Birmingham on January 19, the same night as Kell Brook's clash with Devon Alexander.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"Trying to nick a bit of crumpet."

:lol:

Eddie's like an embarrassing mother or something.

:eddie


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Teeto
> 
> How come you're posting in here tonight, I never see you posting in RbR's. :think


I like Barker don't I, plus I've only really posted in the lounge for ages. About time I got in boxing mode seen as though this is a boxing site, makes sense.

Did you read my article mate?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Up next is the exciting clash between unbeaten middleweights John Ryder (12-0, 7 KOs) and Eamonn O'Kane (8-0, 3 KOs).


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I like Barker don't I, plus I've only really posted in the lounge for ages. About time I got in boxing mode seen as though this is a boxing site, makes sense.
> 
> Did you read my article mate?


:good

Not read your article, I'll take a look tomorrow (or is it a preview of one of tonights fights?)

Your 'Powerful Generations and Generating Power' article is my favourite one posted on this site. :choi


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

whats all the TV comments about, I'm not understanding?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> whats all the TV comments about, I'm not understanding?


Huh?

Oh you mean nuff's post..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't remember seeing either of these dudes before, where would I have seen them? O'Kane was in PF, right?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryder and O'Kane now in the ring. 10 rounds Eliminator for the British title. Should be a cracker this one :bbb


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"Fighting pride of Dungiven"?

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

If you're gonna get a huge banner made up, at least spell "you're" right. atsch


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Huh?
> 
> Oh you mean nuff's post..


:conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 1: Ryder boxing the cuter early on, using his southpaw stance and quick jab to land the better shots early on while O'Kane comes in swinging. Ryder using the right hook and left uppercut inside to catch the less-experienced O'Kane. Ryder able to slip most of O'Kane's shots although he gets caught with the left hook as he holds his own left hand very low at times. 10-9 Ryder.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Pabby :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 2: O'Kane again comes out throwing powerful hooks but Ryder's able to smother most of his attacks on the inside, while countering and leaning in with his right shoulder. Ryder using angles much better than O'Kane who's standing very square on at times. O'Kane missing wildly with most of his punches while getting outhustled inside. 10-9 (20-18) Ryder.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Am I watching a different fight to the barn burner that Nick Halling is?

It's been pretty scrappy so far.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

O'Kane will punch himself out at this rate. Ryder is settling into this more as it goes on.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 3: O'Kane comes out aggressive trying to apply pressure to Ryder but the Islington man is able to slip most shots and return with the superior work. O'Kane's busy but is missing with the vast majority of his punches. Ryder catches him clean several times and wins another round. 30-27 Ryder.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder impressing me here.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Wallet yeah it's been very scrappy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 4: Ryder once again boxing the much better fight and largely making his opponent miss. O'Kane attempts to wrestle inside but isn't getting the better there either. Another clear round for John Ryder. 40-36.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> Not read your article, I'll take a look tomorrow (or is it a preview of one of tonights fights?)
> 
> Your 'Powerful Generations and Generating Power' article is my favourite one posted on this site. :choi


Aww nice one mate x

Yeah it's a preview to the Darren barker fight. Eddie Hearn retweeted it! Match room boxing too!

This action has been sweet so far


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure what O Kane can do now, he wither needs to switch tactics or really go out on it in hope that Ryder will start to fade in the last few rounds. Risky tactic and he'll have to commit now before the fight runs away.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

My TV is lagging like a muh'fucka.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 5: Eamonn O'Kane breathing heavily with his mouth open to start the 5th. He's no longer trying to fight inside but still isn't able to land much effectively. Ryder controls the distance well and uses better footwork to jump in and out of distance while landing good uppercuts inside. Another Ryder round. 50-45.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Spencer Oliver ringside says Eamonn O'Kane needs to straighten up his attacks rather than coming in wildly with hooks. Would be good advice but it seems unlikely he'll turn this around now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 6: Once again Ryder is boxing the much better. He's landing the better shots by far, has a much better defence and is in full control. 60-54 Ryder.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 7: O'Kane trying to set up his attacks more with jabs now but he's still telegraphing his shots too much and Ryder is able to read and slip most attacks. O'Kane is outworking Ryder and lands more than in previous rounds. Better round for O'Kane as Ryder doesn't throw much in the 3 minutes. 69-64 Ryder.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BANG ON THE CHEN

SLEGSAGON


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 8: Ryder lands a big straight left at the start of the 8th which shakes O'Kane badly. He tucks up but gets his head rocked back several more times as Ryder hunts for the stoppage. O'Kane lowers his hands leaving himself defenceless and gets caught once again before referee Howard Foster jumps in to end it. Impressive performance from Islington's John Ryder, he wins via 8th round TKO.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good reffing.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck happened to MM91? He used to post alot now he's like a super twitter whore. Kust had a look on Twitter and he's made something like 22k tweets.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

good stoppage. Okane was done


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You coukld see Foster keeping an eye on him, gave him plenty of chance to fight back. Decent stoppage.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:lol: You getting one for Christmas?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Eddie Hearn says he plans for O'Kane to fight on February 9 in Belfast. Also says he'll be looking at Billy-Joe Saunders and Nick Blackwell's fight next week as he looks to send Ryder against the winner.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Okane ahead on points?? Johnny... u mad


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: You getting one for Christmas?


Christmas? I'm wearing mine now. I can feel my core strength increasing everytime I lean forward to pick up my Stella.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Christmas? I'm wearing mine now. I can feel my core strength increasing everytime I lean forward to pick up my Stella.


Hard work, dedication.

Just had steak, that baby sweetcorn stuff, mangetout, baby potatoes. Drinking a smoothie. War Dazzler. Hold my dick.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Christmas? I'm wearing mine now. I can feel my core strength increasing everytime I lean forward to pick up my Stella.


:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Christmas? I'm wearing mine now. I can feel my core strength increasing everytime I lean forward to pick up my Stella.


Hahaha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Next up is Darren Barker vs Kerry Hope. 12 rounds for some bullshit IBF title. Could be interesting. Barker hasn't fought in 14 months.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

What is that Barkers wearing?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Hope! :ibutt :bbb



I'm gutted that Rees-Murray ain't happening. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Also just noticed that my time estimates in the op have been spot on so far


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> What is that Barkers wearing?


The Signature Darren Barker Weight Vest. Yours for only £199.00 (No, I'm not joking.)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The Signature Darren Barker Weight Vest. Yours for only £199.00 (No, I'm not joking.)


No wonder the brittle bugger is always injured running around in that thing!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wallet


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 1: The fight starts with each man trying to establish the jab early on. Hope boxing well as a southpaw and is able to land the straight left a few times. Barker grows into the round as the pucnh output drops from both. Close round but Hope just edged it for me. 10-9.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Close first round in the battle of the generic haircuts.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup CHBers.

Noticed the fights for vacant ibf super middleweight? Did i hear correct? Froch v Barker is as one-sided as a cripple racing Gaz in the marathon. 

Barker points, Kessler by KO and JMM by points.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

This will be over early, WWWAAAARRRR Baker


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Hope bringing it to Barker here


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 2: Barker comes out sharp for the 2nd, landing the right hand and left hook early on. Hope swings his way out of trouble then works the body of Barker in close. Better round for Barker but Hope's boxing better than expected, he's not looking like a big outsider so far. Barker's round. 19-19.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Close first round in the battle of the generic haircuts.


The 50's working class haircut.

Hope has that colour to his skin, a scruffy cunts shade. I picture him as a chimney sweep.

Barker is open as hell to that straight from Hope. Hands way too low for chin capabilities, expect shielded fencing soon.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

19-19

Hope with the first and Barker the second.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Sup CHBers.
> 
> Noticed the fights for vacant ibf super middleweight? Did i hear correct? Froch v Barker is as one-sided as a cripple racing Gaz in the marathon.
> 
> Barker points, Kessler by KO and JMM by points.


:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Barkers hands are mad low


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This fight is at Middleweight, @Holmes...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

It's all barker now

Gulf in class unfortunately


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Barkers like a carbon copy of Sergio just not nearly as boner inducing


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 3: Barker standing and trading with Hope here and landing the better shots as he lands the right hand several times. Hope's defence is gone but he lands a few attacks of his own. Barker jumps in with the right hand and lands clean on Hope. Barker dominates at the end as he traps Hope in the corner and lands a solid right hand. Big round for Barker. 29-28.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Why does the ref walk around like he's gonna a throw an unsuspecting shady left punch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I said 'lands' way too much in that last update :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Barkers like a carbon copy of Sergio just not nearly as boner inducing


Barker fights nothing like Sergio. Well, not as far as I can see. He's more of an upright boxer-puncher.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Barker fights nothing like Sergio. Well, not as far as I can see. He's more of an upright boxer-puncher.


Yes he does you muppet, exactly the same, hands down by his waist, cocky coming forward, except SS can pull it off, Baker can't


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 4: Barker in control as he slips Hope's shots and steps in with powerful right hands of his own. Kerry Hope gets floored from a big shot from Barker. Hope survives the count but is in trouble straight away and his corner through the towel in. Very impressive performance from Darren Barker. He dazzled tonight. 4th round TKO win for him.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Calm down Jim!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This fight is at Middleweight, @Holmes...


Cheers,

I just rewinded and I'm actually right. Fights a dodgy one.

Fought at 11.9st and for ibf vacant supermiddle yet down on sky as middleweight. Cheers.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I wouldn't say Barker fights _nothing_ like Sergio. But then again I wouldn't say he fights that much like him either. Barker reminded me of Froch a bit tonight actually, the way he used the left hand to jab and block shots and stepped in with the right hand a few times.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Roe possibly the Froch comparison is similar. Low lead hand not just to attack but to defend, parry shots and slip off then inside.

Anyway, the difference in class showed tonight


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Cheers,
> 
> I just rewinded and I'm actually right. Fights a dodgy one.
> 
> Fought at 11.9st and for ibf vacant supermiddle yet down on sky as middleweight. Cheers.


Inter continental 168lb title according to the MC just then.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Barkers like a carbon copy of Sergio just not nearly as boner inducing


Sergio bends more like Gavin Rees. He gets low and you don't know whats coming next. Equal punching power in each fist. Barker is a fencer who's found his opponent and takes more chances. No doubt he learned some off Sexy Sergio though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just because he keeps his hands by his waist and he's 'cocky coming forward' doesn't mean he boxes like Sergio. Unless I'm a fucking idiot.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Class


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Props to Barker for showing love to the mother.

Mothers >>>>>>>>>>>

The performance boxing-wise was decent too.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice interview with Barker - proper nice guy


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Inter continental 168lb title according to the MC just then.


Soz I missed it then. It's a step below mandatory isn't it? So Froch could face him soon realistically?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie Hearn = Rob Palmer.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Unless I'm a fucking idiot.


I can't help you then :conf


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Dedicated it to his brother. Legend.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Seriosuly though, am I the only one who can't see the Barker-Sergio comparison?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Eddie Hearn = Rob Palmer.


Secret casual partners.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Seriosuly though, am I the only one who can't see the Barker-Sergio comparison?


No.

They don't fight like each other


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Dedicated it to his brother. Legend.


And his mum.. "cuz she's a legend." :lol:

Barker's class. Hopefully 2013 will be massive for him. He deserves it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> No.
> 
> They don't fight like each other


Thank God.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: relying on Teeto


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky Sports now showing Carson Jones vs Dean Byrne, which happened earlier tonight.

Channel 5 now live with DeGale/Zuniga.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Did that woman on Channel 5 really just inform me that the upcoming boxing program will contain violence?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Did that woman on Channel 5 really just inform me that the upcoming boxing program will contain violence?


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Did that woman on Channel 5 really just inform me that the upcoming boxing program will contain violence?


Yes :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> And his mum.. "cuz she's a legend." :lol:
> 
> Barker's class. Hopefully 2013 will be massive for him. He deserves it.


Yeah I hope so


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Channel 5 starting by showing Chris Eubank Jr's fight earlier tonight. Al Bernstein is back in commentary for them.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank posturing too much.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just turned off my shitty legal stream to watch the Channel 5 card in HD, it's like 50 x better. :lol:

God bless High Distance television.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: relying on Teeto


Great argument ******

WAR @Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernstein > Everyone.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Eubanks such an arrogant ***, if/when he eventually steps up he'll get found out straight away. Wild, horrible fighter


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR @Teeto


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Great argument ******
> 
> WAR @Bryn


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I got my haircut today, now I've got a Darren Baker going on. I like it.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl Terry O' Connor is fucking awful


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Richard 'Eyebrows' Poxon on twitter says Adam Etches would knock out Eubank Jr. Would be an interesting fight if they can get it made.

Meanwhile Kieran Farrell has been tweeting all evening. Great to see. He's moaning that he can't see Pacquiao/Marquez cuz he's stuck in "ward 7". :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Eubank is a terrible finisher.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Just turned off my shitty legal stream to watch the Channel 5 card in HD, it's like 50 x better. :lol:
> 
> God bless High Distance television.


You not got Sky Bryn?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Where is the 'Thanks' feature gone?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

This slovac cunt Eubanks Jrs fighting is a massive bell tool


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at this guy getting pissy with Terry O'Connor. I didn't see the stoppage, I take it was predictably bad?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Its fucking weird when refs do that. Debate whether to stop it and then end up doing it for a nothing exchange.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> You not got Sky Bryn?


Not Sky Sports, no. The only sport, apart from rugby, that I follow is boxing so it's not worth it, in my opinion.

I had BN from launch until about a month ago. The deciding factor for me was when I was not watching a single fight on there live, just the international stuff the following day.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where is the 'Thanks' feature gone?


Still bottom left.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: at this guy getting pissy with Terry O'Connor. I didn't see the stoppage, I take it was predictably bad?


Put it this way, 30 seconds before if he'd have stopped it, it would have been fine, but was a poor stoppage at the time.

There was a clash of heads, opponent was wiping his head, possible a little dazed, CEJr pounced and was laying in - T'O'C should have stopped it then, didn't, then, during a random exchange, he stopped it. Honestly, British refs are awful :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Barker looked very good once he'd got into it. Still got it. Hopefully he'll fight a top 10 opponent next year.

Eubanks fight was funny. Loving all the poses and stare downs and shit, cracks me up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

When's the Kessler fight being shown?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Remember about a year ago on ESB when me and scottrf made the ESB anthem and I said WAR Bryn in it hahaha

Not assed lads, this is a classic. Me and Scott had mad chemistry


__
https://soundcloud.com/scottrf%2Fesb-anthem
 @Bryn @nufc_jay @Lunny @Bajingo @Pabby @Hook! @Chacal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> When's the Kessler fight being shown?


About half hour apparently.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Eubank Junior is a disaster waiting to happen, shit defence and he is sloppy as fuck when on the offence, leaves himself wide open to counters. I know he only fought last week but I wasn't impressed much there considering the calibre of his opponent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Remember about a year ago on ESB when me and scottrf made the ESB anthem and I said WAR Bryn in it hahaha
> 
> Not assed lads, this is a classic. Me and Scott had mad chemistry
> 
> ...


I still miss Scott and Junito Jab :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Still bottom left.


It's back now. :conf



Teeto said:


> Remember about a year ago on ESB when me and scottrf made the ESB anthem and I said WAR Bryn in it hahaha
> 
> Not assed lads, this is a classic. Me and Scott had mad chemistry
> 
> ...


:lol: WAR me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernstein looks like shit in HD.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale's sister is a fucking fox.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Remember about a year ago on ESB when me and scottrf made the ESB anthem and I said WAR Bryn in it hahaha
> 
> Not assed lads, this is a classic. Me and Scott had mad chemistry
> 
> ...


:lol: That's decent apart from the poor DMX backing track with Scouse accent :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

James DeGale always makes me laugh.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

SCOTT

SCOTT


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: I felt so victorious like when Tommy lost his V @Danny


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Christ, she's annoying.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

WAR CHUNKY!!!!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I still miss Scott and Junito Jab :-(


Same here.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Who's that bird? She's worth a squirt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"It's Chuuunky, it's Chuuuu-uuunky"


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW incase you didn't know, De Gale is getting knocked out here, I'll be bumping this shortly


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Richard 'Eyebrows' Poxon on twitter says Adam Etches would knock out Eubank Jr. Would be an interesting fight if they can get it made.
> 
> Meanwhile Kieran Farrell has been tweeting all evening. Great to see. He's moaning that he can't see Pacquiao/Marquez cuz he's stuck in "ward 7". :lol:


 tweet him a link to the kebab house :yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Who's that bird? She's worth a squirt


Sis I think.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DeGale has struggled in two of his last 3 fights IMO. And Zuniga isn't _that_ bad. I wouldn't be shocked at an upset, but I wouldn't predict it either.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I felt so victorious like when Tommy lost his V @Danny


Hahah class

I wrote both verses btw

I remember we made it at about ten o clock on like a Saturday night and then I went out with my mate and got smashed and then when I woke up the next day I literally laid in bed all day til the night hungover just listening to that song over and over laughing my head off


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SCOTT.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I won't be doing round by round updates for the DeGale fight btw cuz I'm waiting for Kessler (which should start in about 20 minutes apparently).


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Hahah class
> 
> I wrote both verses btw
> 
> I remember we made it at about ten o clock on like a Saturday night and then I went out with my mate and got smashed and then when I woke up the next day I literally laid in bed all day til the night hungover just listening to that song over and over laughing my head off


Spitting quality lyrics to be fair


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> I won't be doing round by round updates for the DeGale fight btw cuz I'm waiting for Kessler (which should start in about 20 minutes apparently).


Gulag, pull your finger out


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Meast


:lol: :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who would've guessed the prestigious WBC Silver super-middleweight championship would be vacant?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

James DeGale currently trending on twitter, one place above Forrest Gump. True story.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> "It's Chuuunky, it's Chuuuu-uuunky"


:lol: Was just singing that.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Who would've guessed the prestigious WBC Silver super-middleweight championship would be vacant?


:lol:



Roe said:


> James DeGale currently trending on twitter, one place above Forrest Gump. True story.


Also :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Spitting quality lyrics to be fair


<3


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd fucking ruin his sister. I mean seriously. I'd do time for that.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Who would've guessed the prestigious WBC Silver super-middleweight championship would be vacant?


How about DeGale-Barker in a WBC Silver super-middleweight championship/ IBF Inter Continental super-middleweight unification fight? The stuff of legends.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Who would've guessed the prestigious WBC Silver super-middleweight championship would be vacant?


Hahaha


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Scott and the T-E-E-T-O


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I'd fucking ruin his sister. I mean seriously. I'd do time for that.


Hahaha

Post


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> How about DeGale-Barker in a WBC Silver super-middleweight championship/ IBF Inter Continental super-middleweight unification fight? The stuff of legends.


:lol: I imagine Primetime would snap that up


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nuff/Roe, what makes you think that Zuniga could beat DeGale?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

De Gale is fucking ugly to watch.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Zuniga punching through treacle.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why is the commentator wanking over James DeGale already? Before he's even really doing anything. :huh


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nuff/Roe, what makes you think that Zuniga could beat DeGale?


Honestly - He's a heavy hitter and DeGale can be too cocky and leave his hands down. He spends a lot of time bouncing around the ring and not throwing a lot, it's not enought to keep a swarmer like Zuniga off of him. That's about it really for me. Also, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nuff/Roe, what makes you think that Zuniga could beat DeGale?


I just don't rate DeGale. :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernstein needs to re-think his pronounciation of Zuniga.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Zuniga is a legend, WAR him even though it is highly unlikely he will pull it off.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why is the commentator wanking over James DeGale already? Before he's even really doing anything. :huh


C5


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm just gunna be a prick now for no reason and EVT Degale by saying the following

WAR GROVES


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

How the fuck was that a slip? :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I'm just gunna be a prick now for no reason and EVT Degale by saying the following
> 
> WAR GROVES


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Kessler fight's up next, I think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> How the fuck was that a slip? :lol:


DeGale landed a solid right hook bang on the side of the head at the exact same time as Zuniga slipped..


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: ^^


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: What the fuck did the ref do then? Just stopped to talk to the crowd :lol: 

Zuniga is fucked. DeGale slapping him all over the place.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

DeGale's such a hype job. Massive rabbit punch at the end of the round there also


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Brilliant KD, GOAT refereeing.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

See the hammer punch at the end?:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great uppercut from DeGale.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> See the hammer punch at the end?:lol:


:lol: You spelt "rabbit" wrong


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@12downfor10 @1st Contact @borotrig @Chacal @Holmes @Lion heart @Sean Farrington @thelonious @Webzcas

You guys all watching the action tonight? You should post more :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury looks like he is in fancy dress.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> @12downfor10 @1st Contact @borotrig @Chacal @Holmes @Lion heart @Sean Farrington @thelonious @Webzcas
> 
> You guys all watching the action tonight? You should post more :good


:lol: You basically mentioning every person online! :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> You should post more





Roe said:


> @Chacal


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: You basically mentioning every person online! :lol:


Just the ones that are reading the thread.



Pabby said:


> I respectfully disagree.


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

DeGale to me is like Eubank Jr, an accident waiting to happen. So lazy, the one time he stepped up he got stunned, will happen again


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I respectfully disagree.


:lol: Turns out it's grooming, @Chacal is only about 12!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: You spelt "rabbit" wrong


Missed the rabbit punch, just saw the hammer punch.:hey


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Missed the rabbit punch, just saw the hammer punch.:hey


:lol: Brutal rabbit punch :deal


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> @12downfor10 @1st Contact @borotrig @Chacal @Holmes @Lion heart @Sean Farrington @thelonious @Webzcas
> 
> You guys all watching the action tonight? You should post more :good


Yeah I got the sky bill on. Just checking to see how Degale is getting on


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@borotrig - Get involved Col - how you seeing the fights tonight so far mate?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lion heart said:


> Yeah I got the sky bill on. Just checking to see how Degale is getting on


Cool :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Sean Farrington


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Zuniga's in serious trouble now. Over in the next round I reckon


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I respectfully disagree.


Hate you


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: Turns out it's grooming, @Chacal is only about 12!


For the record, I was fred, and I've since been banned.


----------



## Sean Farrington (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, long time reader, first time poster


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> For the record, I was fred, and I've since been banned.


:lol: That lasted all of 10 minutes, how did they find out?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sean Farrington said:


> Hello, long time reader, first time poster


:happy

How you seeing the DeGale fight so far?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It worked :happy



Sean Farrington said:


> Hello, long time reader, first time poster


Also :hi:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright Sean.


----------



## Sean Farrington (Jun 24, 2012)

He's winning clearly but not impressed to be honest, yourself?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hate you


Respect @Roe though.

I hear he likes cider and I KNOW he's a toast advocate, Roe is the man.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Sean Farrington said:


> Hello, long time reader, first time poster


Hello mate, welcome aboard :thumbsup


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Respect @Roe though.
> 
> I hear he likes cider and I KNOW he's a toast advocate, Roe is the man.


I like cider and live for toast...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Sean Farrington said:


> He's winning clearly but not impressed to be honest, yourself?


I find I have to work hard, mentally and emotionally, to be impressed by anything DeGale does


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sean Farrington said:


> He's winning clearly but not impressed to be honest, yourself?


JDG is doing enough, but is now starting to get lazy and is happy to let the fight run it's distance. DeGale doesn't really have the killer instinct.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

He can't kill anyone off, he's got that Calzaghe lack of killer instinct/punching ability

@Jay


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> JDG is doing enough, but is now starting to get lazy and is happy to let the fight run it's distance. DeGale doesn't really have the killer instinct.


Apologies for this post, it's shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: That lasted all of 10 minutes, how did they find out?


No idea, went onto esb and found this.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Sean Farrington >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sean Farrington (Jun 24, 2012)

Exactly the same, especially since the trash talk before the groves fight


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Apologies for this post, it's shit.


Yep



Chacal said:


> No idea, went onto esb and found this.


:lol: Sounds about right, never mind, moving on!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why can't Degale end this fucking fight? He could have got a TKO3 if the ref wasn't a fanny.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lilo - You PROMISED us all a Kessler KO.. you still stand by that... right?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Kessler on yet? I'm going for a wee. My toilet light has blown, but I cannot open the casing to change the bulb so I will need to sit down and have a bitch-piss.

@Wallet


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Luke Campbell ringside sitting next to Mick Hennessy :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kessler's up next.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Is Kessler on yet? I'm going for a wee. My toilet light has blown, but I cannot open the casing to change the bulb so I will need to sit down and have a bitch-piss.
> 
> @Wallet


:lol: fairy

Hennessy behind Luke Campbell, such a fat tossrag


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I like cider and live for toast...


But you aren't Roe.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Roe you doing a seperate RbR for Magee/Kessler or in here or you sticking with DeGale?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> But you aren't Roe.


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe >>>>


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> @Roe you doing a seperate RbR for Magee/Kessler or in here or you sticking with DeGale?


I'll do the round by round updates in this thread. Doesn't look like it's gonna overlap much anyway now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pab is mad cause my hair is better than his, and I look fly in a suit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim McDonnell still says "good boy" to DeGale :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'll do the round by round updates in this thread. Doesn't look like it's gonna overlap much anyway now.


Nah it won't at all now.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

stfu @nufc_jay


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

fucking degale, he makes so many mistakes in his boxing, it's frustrating to watch at times. The ability and talent is certainly there for all to see but he negates all this by all the silly habits he has, sitting on the ropes, switch hitting, boxing with his hands at his waist, admiring his work etc etc etc. If he continues to box like this at a higher level he will be badly exposed and possibly KO'd. He needs a serious talking to iron out all these easily rectified flaws. I definitely think he has the talent to be at world level, but not the attitude.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> stfu @nufc_jay


Fuck off

Sour grapes with Calslappy :lol: He's lucky he never met Magee


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Roe >>>>


I respectfully agree.



Chacal said:


> Pab is mad cause my hair is better than his, and I look fly in a suit.


You seem mad because:

A) You are not Roe.
B) Roe is the shit.
C) @Hook! confirmed that your hair is infinitely inferior to mine.
D) I interact with Irish women with Irish accents on a daily basis, whereas you just rely on ONE occasionally speaking through an intercom.

EVT


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Jim McDonnell still says "good boy" to DeGale :lol:


Some of the older commentators, esp in the UK, will call boxers well into their 30s "boys". :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Calzaghe is an ATG. Number 96, to be precise.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck off
> 
> Sour grapes with Calslappy :lol: He's lucky he never met Magee


Needless comment at the end there from JC.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Calzaghe is an ATG. Number 96, to be precise.


:lol: Sadly that's a fact.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What did Calzaghe say?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Calzaghe is an ATG. Number 96, to be precise.


According to a biased British news rag


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Froch accusing Magee of being dirty with his head


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good night boxing so far


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This DeGale fight could've been stopped about a dozen times if the ref was British.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> This DeGale fight could've been stopped about a dozen times if the ref was British.


:lol: :deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Where was Calzaghe? Missed that.

Thought I saw him in front row earlier, with a beanie on.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

So... All the British lads behind Magee or do you want to see a Kessler victory for boxings sake so we'll get a Froch rematch?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where was Calzaghe? Missed that.
> 
> Thought I saw him in front row earlier, with a beanie on.


:lol: That was him

Massive twat of a man


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

ive got 20 quid on a double with brian magee to win and manny to draw with marquez. 3 grand if it comes in


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> ive got 20 quid on a double with brian magee to win and manny to draw with marquez. 3 grand if it comes in


Drinks are on you!


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

fully behind magee


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where was Calzaghe? Missed that.
> 
> Thought I saw him in front row earlier, with a beanie on.


That was Mick Henessey, easy mistake to make.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd like to see Kessler win partly because I want the Froch rematch next year, and partly because I like Kessler. I wouldn't begrudge Magee a win though.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Conveniently - Kessler fight coming now


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Fuck off
> 
> Sour grapes with Calslappy :lol: He's lucky he never met Magee


Wow. Boxing credibility down the toilet.

As for DeGale - You felt all fight like it just needed one big flurry at any moment, but he just seemed hesitant to do it, and I'm not sure why, his stamina seems fine, Zuniga wasn't even close to hurting him. Strange


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> What did Calzaghe say?


Nothing heinous but he was asked about the time he was signed to fight Magee, he gave the reason for the fight not happening and then added "lucky for Magee" with no humour, smile or wink. Just came across a bit childish IMHO.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Bute/Kessler would be more of a competitive fight than Froch/Kessler II


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> Wow. Boxing credibility down the toilet.
> 
> As for DeGale - You felt all fight like it just needed one big flurry at any moment, but he just seemed hesitant to do it, and I'm not sure why, his stamina seems fine, Zuniga wasn't even close to hurting him. Strange


:lol: Dude, move on. Calzaghe is a padded bum


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the post fight interviews on 5. Hennessy is the one promoter who looks more like he's gone 12 rounds than his fighters judging by how profusely sweaty he is in comparison.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I think Bute/Kessler would be more of a competitive fight than Froch/Kessler II


I dunno - I think both fighters are a shadow of what they could have been now, particularly Bute after the Froch loss, he doesn't have it now.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

WAR Kessler. I think he's slipped badly as of late, although others disagree.

I'm hoping to see a return to form from him, with solid use of jab, straight right and uppercut - tools that seem to have gone missing last few fights.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Nothing heinous but he was asked about the time he was signed to fight Magee, he gave the reason for the fight not happening and then added "lucky for Magee" with no humour, smile or wink. Just came across a bit childish IMHO.


Ah fair enough. Cheers.

The boxing's worked out well so far tonight. Nothing has really overlapped and this Kessler fight's starting late enough to go on til midnight, meaning the wait for more boxing won't be as long.

Did anyone see Carson Jones vs Dean Byrne? I didn't catch it when Sky showed it earlier, just wondered what anyone thought of the decision? Apparently @Vano-irons had Byrne watching winning from ringside.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I reckon the Jones-Byrne fight just shows how overrated Brook is.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Muted reception for Magee - to be expected in Denmark I guess


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Smash.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

sort


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Dear lord Mick Hennessey's a lardy fuck


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ruin


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

fap fap fap


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not doing Magee's anthem then? Poor form.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hoping Kessler does him, I want to see a Froch rematch and I have Scandinavian roots.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on Magee, fuck him up on his own soil!! (_won't happen_)


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

fuck, missed it.

someone post pics.

PICS OF HOT BISH!! I'll shut the site down if someone doesn't :twisted!!!!


:conf


(I won't really)


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Did anyone see Carson Jones vs Dean Byrne? I didn't catch it when Sky showed it earlier, just wondered what anyone thought of the decision? Apparently @Vano-irons had Byrne watching winning from ringside.


I only caught the last round, which Byrne appeared to pretty much dominate. Jones basically trying to maraud his way through with a disregard for defending himself while Byrne rattled off 2's and 3's before attempting to spin away/hold on. From what I've read a round either way or the draw were all fair results.:conf



Bryn said:


> I reckon the Jones-Byrne fight just shows how overrated Brook is.


Don't diss my second cousin, Byrne is the man.:deal


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

god, tribal tats are so shit


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> fuck, missed it.
> 
> someone post pics.
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not doing Magee's anthem then? Poor form.


If she wasn't going to be singing it I'm not really fussed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone send me a link to where I can buy a decent Tv to watch the Kessler fight which isn't around Marks' place.



Ya dig?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: magees lorry drivers tan


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> fuck, missed it.
> 
> someone post pics.
> 
> ...


I would but I lost my picture rights:sexy you can have a pic of Serg instead


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Someone send me a link to where I can buy a decent Tv to watch the Kessler fight which isn't around Marks' place.
> 
> Ya dig?


www.argos.co.uk but wait till Jan- they'll be half price then


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 1: Positive start for Magee as he holds the centre of the ring and flicks out his jab to try to offset Kessler. Not much landed from either as they feel each other out early on. Kessler starts to work the body of Magee a little with straight one-two combinations. Close round, I thought Magee held ground slightly better so I favour him just. 10-9 Magee.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone watching the Galahad fight also?


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

good start from magee, finding a couple of left hands i gave him that round. possibly a 10-10 round


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 1 - Magee keen to make an impression early. Rushed in a little but did enough. 10-9 Magee


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

WOAH NELLY


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> god, tribal tats are so shit


To be fair, they look alright on people from actual tribes.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Brutal shot


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I think Kessler has loosened up a bit since he started working with Montoya, he's not as robotic as he once was. His propensity for moving in and out of range has improved significantly, as Magee is learning here.:stonk


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucked


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Completely irrelivent as this won't go the distance but a huge round for Kessler 10-7

19-17 Kessler


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 2: Magee comes out quick and lands a combination on Kessler to open the round. Kessler lands a terrific straight right to the body and Magee is badly hurt and drops to the floor. Magee recovers just about then charges at Kessler to hold on. Kessler lands a big right hand to rock back Magee as the Irishman does his best to hold on. Kessler rams home another wicked body shot but Magee still stands. Kessler once again works the body of Magee as he searches for the early finish. Magee winces in pain from another powerful body shot, this time a left hook. Magee gets caught yet again and turns away in pain. Referee Luis Pabon administers another 10 count as Magee just about survives the round. Big round for Kessler 10-7.

19-17 Kessler.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

oh dear oh dear...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad's fucking shit up btw


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ouch

Brutal

That cunt can punch!


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

oh well. Im not winning 3k tonight. brutal body shots


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 3: Brave effort from Magee but he's hurt from yet another body shot and the fight is stopped. Mikkel Kessler's power and class showed as he used smart tactics to work the body of 35 year old Brian Magee. Kessler wins via 3rd round KO.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I reckon the Jones-Byrne fight just shows how overrated Brook is.


:nono Alexander's really upset him, we're going to see a new Kell Brook, he's in the best shape of his life, he's going to do Alexander, he schooled Khan in sparring etc


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Froch/Kessler 2 has to happen next year, both need to stay away from Ward.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Magee was boxing pretty well, shame we couldn't see the fight go a little further. As soon as Kessler worked out Magee couldn't handle the body shot, the writing was on the wall.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I know it's a step up but no fighter should be taken out by a soft body shot like that


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch/Kessler 2 is my most wanted fight for 2013 by far.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You seem mad because:
> 
> A) You are not Roe.
> B) Roe is the shit.
> ...


Don't hate


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Froch/Kessler 2 has to happen next year, both need to stay away from Ward.


Winner fights Ward? I'm not sure theres much else worthwhile out there at 168 for Ward or the winner. Not sure what either guy could do to change the result of the first fights though esp. Kessler.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

You look like Ashton Kutchers lesbian sister


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Froch/Kessler 2 is my most wanted fight for 2013 by far.


Probably my top too. VERY high on the list no doubt.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I know it's a step up but no fighter should be taken out by a soft body shot like that


He never got over the first 2 KDs. The last punch was nothing.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I still think Froch will dominate him now


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> You look like Ashton Kutchers lesbian sister


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He never got over the first 2 KDs. The last punch was nothing.


Agreed, he was blowing out his arse after those, Kessler was targeting it the whole time


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad won (I think) for what it's worth


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Picture borked
> 
> Don't hate


Get this gay ****** off the forums I pay for.

Can't believe I'm paying for the bandwidth for this shite to be on my servers.

FFS.
@Rorschach - gulag this kid! :twisted


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Galahad targeting Quigg and/or Frampton


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I like ashton kutcher


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Get this gay ****** off the forums I pay for.
> 
> Can't believe I'm paying for the bandwidth for this shite to be on my servers.
> 
> ...


Ok :conf


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> You look like Ashton Kutchers lesbian sister


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I like ashton kutcher


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I got 7/1 (6/1?) on Kessler KO doubled with JMM points. :jjj


SHOW ME THE MONIES.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair play CEJr confidence, I like that in the interview. But he WILL get found out


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I got 7/1 (6/1?) on Kessler KO doubled with JMM points. :jjj
> 
> SHOW ME THE MONIES.


That's all well and good but Marquez is going to be on his arse in Round 8, trust me


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's the 3rd Eubank with the twiglet hair?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

didn't know Kessler was left handed. Thats a very decent right cross considering, a lot of converted left handers slap and fall in with that punch.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"Is that ahhhhhhhh, what you think yourself!?"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> That's all well and good but Marquez is going to be on his arse in Round 8, trust me


:-bellew


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I got 7/1 (6/1?) on Kessler KO doubled with JMM points. :jjj
> 
> SHOW ME THE MONIES.


Your gonna be so pissed when Pacquaio wins a dubious decision


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Who's the 3rd Eubank with the twiglet hair?


:lol: That's Seb Eubank, i was chatting to him last Thursday night! Promising...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Off for a nap. Back up at 3:15 to see jmm school pac :yep


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: That's Seb Eubank, i was chatting to him last Thursday night! Promising...


He box as well? That's some family dynasty haha.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

He's a big fella..


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> He box as well? That's some family dynasty haha.


He does, never quite made it as an amateur if I'm honest, I'm not going to knock him as I know full well there's a strong chance he'll read this and I'm probably going to see him next Sunday and I don't want to have to knock him out (I jest)


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

no ****?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Ummm.. yeah? :conf


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> He does, never quite made it as an amateur if I'm honest, I'm not going to knock him as I know full well there's a strong chance he'll read this and I'm probably going to see him next Sunday and I don't want to have to knock him out (I jest)


didnt he recently score a _sickening_ ko in the ABA qfs?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> didnt he recently score a _sickening_ ko in the ABA qfs?


:thumbsup

[video=facebook;122039771287636]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=122039771287636[/video]


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> @12downfor10 @1st Contact @borotrig @Chacal @Holmes @Lion heart @Sean Farrington @thelonious @Webzcas
> 
> You guys all watching the action tonight? You should post more :good


I'm on the door working I'm following the rbr :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> I'm on the door working I'm following the rbr :lol:


:lol: Fair enough.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what time Pac-Marquez ringwalk time is scheduled for?

Having me 1st fight on a charity event tomorrow can't risk staying up all night.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Does anyone know what time Pac-Marquez ringwalk time is scheduled for?
> 
> Having me 1st fight on a charity event tomorrow can't risk staying up all night.


Won't be til around about 5 am unfortunately mate.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, brutal for the British fans, no way I'll be able to stay up for that


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers might set me alarm get up and go back to bed for couple hours. Risky tactic.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@Roe I had Byrne 5-3. Close fight. Deano started well but faded badly in the 6th. Looked like he'll get stopped. But found a second wind from somewhere.

Everyone needs to check out Camcho vs Miles. It was an absolute war


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I could stop drinking now and give myself a chance, that won't happen, or power through and hope every fight on the under card is a KO1


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

I think I may just go to bed and watch it tomorrow. If I stay awake, tomorrow is going to be painful beyond belief as I have guests arriving early and stuff.

Plus, Marquez is gonna dominate and then get robbed. Don't wanna watch that again!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Undercard has started: http://www.toprank.com/

shit setup though


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually, its sorted itself out


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck knows who these two are but its already the fight of the night


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Carl Froch stops Mikkel Kessler now


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Undercard has started: http://www.toprank.com/
> 
> shit setup though


yo, can you put that as an article - the traffic it'll get will be incredible - Manny Pacquaio vs Juan Manuel Marquez 4 - Live Stream Top Rank Undercard! Just like the title, the link and 'click here for xxxx' etc.

I'm on phone at mo - so it's a PITA to get right formatting code etc.

Thanks man! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> yo, can you put that as an article - the traffic it'll get will be incredible - Manny Pacquaio vs Juan Manuel Marquez 4 - Live Stream Top Rank Undercard! Just like the title, the link and 'click here for xxxx' etc.
> 
> I'm on phone at mo - so it's a PITA to get right formatting code etc.
> 
> Thanks man! Really appreciate it!


I'll give it a blast, not sure how fucked up my account is yet. Let's see what happens


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll link to it on Facey B and tag CHB, Toprank's a good feed


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I put an article with the link but it looks shit on the front page because I cant post pictures in the article so its just a massive cross


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn, what a KO by Penalosa 10-0 with 10 KO now


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

chatty said:


> Damn, what a KO by Penalosa 10-0 with 10 KO now


Kid can bang!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright?

Just got back, whats the best way to watch the kessler fight?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Kid can bang!


I'm going to check him out on Youtube and see what he's like.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That didnt take long, not one video


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna start a separate round by round for the Pacquiao/Marquez card in a minute guys. Just working on something atm though


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

chatty said:


> That didnt take long, not one video


:lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm gonna start a separate round by round for the Pacquiao/Marquez card in a minute guys. Just working on something atm though


sweet


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Well I put an article with the link but it looks shit on the front page because I cant post pictures in the article so its just a massive cross


thanks matey, there was a problem with the image rendering on front page, but I fixed it now.

I genuinely don't know why you can't post pictures, and I'm not sure if it's just you or every one of the 'writers'. I'll test it once I get a working computer.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> Alright?
> 
> Just got back, whats the best way to watch the kessler fight?


Flux Capacitor?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> Alright?
> 
> Just got back, whats the best way to watch the kessler fight?


Probably torrents or tomorrow on Sky. Not very helpful I know, sorry!

edit: but still a lot more helpful than NUFC!!:hey


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

It'll be on http://sweetboxingvideos.wordpress.com/ soon if it's not already.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> @Roe I had Byrne 5-3. Close fight. Deano started well but faded badly in the 6th. Looked like he'll get stopped. But found a second wind from somewhere.
> 
> Everyone needs to check out Camcho vs Miles. It was an absolute war


Thanks mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Hello.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3641


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Vano. Whats your thoughts if it was a 10 rounder? Obviously both fighters would have paced it differently but who would another 2 rounds have favoured in your opinion?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3641


Shit thread, I'll post my updates here, thank you.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Night lads, have a good one. :good :hi: :choi :wales


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Cheers Vano. Whats your thoughts if it was a 10 rounder? Obviously both fighters would have paced it differently but who would another 2 rounds have favoured in your opinion?


It's really hard for me to say. Byrne to me looked absolutely knackered at the end of the 6th. I tweeted and said that if he didn't did something big, he'll be knocked out. But by god did he find something.

At the end of the fight he was visably gone, throwing arm punches with his mouth gaping open. It was the crowd that rallied him on. In contrast, Jones looked fresh. But he didn't do enough for me. It seemed like he had plenty left in the tank, but he didn't really look interested


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> It'll be on http://sweetboxingvideos.wordpress.com/ soon if it's not already.


Safe :amir

These new smileys are excellent :choi


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Vano.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hello @Bryn


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wake up @Bryn


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no @Bryan


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

wow


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Good morning.


Good morning @Bryn


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: I felt so victorious like when Tommy lost his V @Danny


When did this happen? News to me.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> When did this happen? News to me.


:lol: Not my lyrics :conf @Teeto


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: Not my lyrics :conf @Teeto


Is he really only getting on to this now? Song is a year old.


----------

